# My novel is now available



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

A few days ago, I discovered that my first novel is available on Amazon.com! It should be available as a downloadable ebook for Kindle or other ebook readers in the next week or so.

It is a light apocalyptic novel with some romance thrown in. It isn't hardcore like Dune or The Book of Eli... Instead, it is written from the perspective of a woman living in a quiet little village when the end of the world as she knew it occurs. There is a sequel to the book which should be out within the next month or so, which was written from the perspective of a different woman in the same small town.

You'll find the link below:

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tal...0482/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324749340&sr=8-1


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

SUPER!!!! Congrats to you! 

Who is the publisher and how long did it take to get it published?

All the best to you!
Aunt Fannie


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrat's! Thats cool. So how do you like being a 'published author'?

Now I got to get me a ebook reader, oh well more shopping :hysterical::sing:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

aunt fannie said:


> SUPER!!!! Congrats to you!
> 
> Who is the publisher and how long did it take to get it published?
> 
> ...


Thank you Aunt Fannie!

I actually published it myself through Amazon.com. Hubby and I created a publishing company to do it and I plan to publish a few things for a few of my clients at some point.

Amazon has a subsidiary called CreateSpace that makes it possible. The story was actually finished about a year and a quarter ago, but I got distracted with a couple of technical issues and by then, the storyline for the second books was hammering around in my head, so I stopped to write it. 

It doesn't take long to publish through Amazon... It is just a matter of getting your files to them in a manner that they are willing to accept and then authorizing the publishing. I've been writing articles, grants and business plans for a number of years so writing something longer than 20 pages was the real challenge for me.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Pearl B. said:


> Congrat's! Thats cool. So how do you like being a 'published author'?
> 
> Now I got to get me a ebook reader, oh well more shopping :hysterical::sing:


So far, I like the fact that it is out... I had a few issues with actually letting go of it. If you compare it to a pregnancy, then it would be similar to a mom just opting NOT to give birth for awhile! (Can you imagine carrying a teen around in your belly because you were fearful of giving birth?!) I finally just had to let go and do it.

I don't own an ebook reader either, but the novel is available right now as a physical book. I should buy a Kindle or something, but I hate when I spend money on technology and then find out that I missed out on a better deal or that there is a new model with better features. That probably explains why my laptop is 5 years old!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> So far, I like the fact that it is out... I had a few issues with actually letting go of it. If you compare it to a pregnancy, then it would be similar to a mom just opting NOT to give birth for awhile! (Can you imagine carrying a teen around in your belly because you were fearful of giving birth?!) I finally just had to let go and do it.
> 
> I don't own an ebook reader either, but the novel is available right now as a physical book. I should buy a Kindle or something, but I hate when I spend money on technology and then find out that I missed out on a better deal or that there is a new model with better features. That probably explains why my laptop is 5 years old!


Ive heard other authors relate to their books in the same way. I would like to read it. Im tired of books though. Ive got a pile to get rid of. Someday I would like to write one as well. The road not taken and all that.

Walmart has a little tablet with ereader for $99. the velocity micro cruise T301. I know I dont need it, but I want it.

Good luck with your book :clap:


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, Pearl! If you have a story to tell, be it fiction or non-fiction, you really should go for it. Then you have no regrets!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Pearl B. said:


> Walmart has a little tablet with ereader for $99. the velocity micro cruise T301. I know I dont need it, but I want it.


Amazon has a 'basic' Kindle for $79 which is the one I got. I really like it and since all I do is read books on it, works fine for me. Don't want all the additional bells and whistles ... just want to push a button to get bigger type and to get to the next page!



TheMartianChick said:


> A few days ago, I discovered that my first novel is available on Amazon.com! It should be available as a downloadable ebook for Kindle or other ebook readers in the next week or so.


Will check back every so often and see if it's available in Kindle. I need to look at the Amazon ... and some of the Independent publishing apps perhaps as well ... I'd like to put the things I remember from my childhood and the stories I remember my grandparents and parents telling together in a book format for my kids and grandkids as they won't ever have that background. I'm just jotting some things down on a blog ... and in my computer ... but would like to actually have it available as a publication at some point.

There are a number of authors on the Goodreads website that are publishing independently and I see a number of authors promoting their work there and also on some of the FaceBook pages as well. In fact, several books I've read recently I've found out about through one of those sites or the other.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

My daughter just received the $79 Kindle for Christmas, I have the one with the keyboard. Unless you are a note hound, don't waste the money on the one with the keyboard. Only major difference is I can download with cell phone signal, hers has to have Wi-Fi access.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

SFM in KY said:


> Amazon has a 'basic' Kindle for $79 which is the one I got. I really like it and since all I do is read books on it, works fine for me. Don't want all the additional bells and whistles ... just want to push a button to get bigger type and to get to the next page!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a really nice idea to capture family history for your family in that manner! Someone in our family should probably do something similar. My parents are both from large families and I married a man from a large family, so (as you can imagine) there are a lot of stories to preserve for future generations.

Thanks for the info on the basic Kindle. I did go to their website a few weeks ago and then got bogged down in the details of the features. Maybe I will look again...


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

FrogTacos said:


> My daughter just received the $79 Kindle for Christmas, I have the one with the keyboard. Unless you are a note hound, don't waste the money on the one with the keyboard. Only major difference is I can download with cell phone signal, hers has to have Wi-Fi access.


When you use the term "note hound"...does that mean that the keyboard is really only good for making notations about the book or can it be used for other things? I guess that I thought that it might be good for browsing the web and emailing, etc...

The only one that I physically had my hands on was the Nook in Barnes & Noble, so I have no real frame of reference for this.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

congrats on your publishing, TMC!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TMC - congratulations! You really need to tell the S&EP forum about it. They are always looking for Survival type of books to read.

I'll probably wait until it's kindle ready - 
But, neat to know another author in our mix.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Congratulations and I can't wait for the Kindle edition to come out!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thank you, Sherry, Angie & Karen! I'll be working on the Kindle formatting today, if I can manage to keep my eyes open. I don't think that I've ever been this tired after Christmas!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

[Read the preview at Amazon, sounds great, hope you sell a lot.

You'll find the link below:

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tal...0482/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324749340&sr=8-1[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Just an update to let everyone know that my book is now available as a Kindle ebook on Amazon.com. Thank you to those of you who have supported my writing. I've been editing feverishly to finish the next book in the series.

Kindle Version:

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-ebo...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329335515&sr=1-4

Print Version:

http://www.amazon.com/Bystander-Tal...0482/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324749340&sr=8-1


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, Sonshine!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Just bought it! Can't wait.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, Becky! I do hope that you like it. So far, it has been funny to se how different types of people have received it. A former coworker bought a copy and messaged me on Facebook about it this morning. She is a dog breeder and her first comment was about a dog in the book. Another friend immediately keyed in on the recipes, because she loves to cook. 

My mom noticed the similarities between the town that I grew up in and the book's setting. She called after reading the first chapter. She needed reasurrance that I wasn't going to spill any village secrets about real people. After all...she and dad still live there!


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Just downloaded it onto my Kindle. Can't wait to read it. Congratulations MC!

Limey


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, Limey!


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

I just finished reading it. I thoroughly enjoyed it! Thanks MC - when is the sequel going to be available on Kindle?

Limey


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thank you limey! Whew...That was fast! I should have the sequel ready within the next couple of weeks in print, but the Kindle version may take an additional month to get the file conversion right.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Great book, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I tried to get the Kindle edition but the Amazon link says it's not available in the United States. :-(


----------



## Kbellebear (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought it, read it and loved it. I especially like that it was written from a female perspective, that was a nice change from most of the books in this genre.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I wanted to give my review of this book. I read it over a month ago and meant to review it but kept forgetting!

Very easy read, for one thing. I could have polished it off in one sitting had DD not kept interrupting.

Very cool perspective from a female standpoint. Good morals throughout. Romance to the max, nice and clean as the heroine sticks to her church beliefs. Nice to find a book that doesn't drip lewd filth every other chapter.

Really made me think of my own preparedness, and I realize if I were in her shoes I couldn't make it. Time to rev up my own preps.

I love the subtle changes in the character's priorities as she goes from city girl to EOTWAWKI girl. I really had an empathy for the heroine.

Good read, good job TMC! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

When will the sequel be available MC? The Kindle version, please. Thanks.

Limey


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm reading original now via Kindle. Only to Christmas - about chapter 10, I'm liking it very much and can't wait to get to the survival part.

I have it sync'd from Kindle to Kindle app on cell/smart phone so I can read it whenever.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I got this last night and only a couple chapters in, but i am hooked!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Just wanted to let you all know that the sequel is available on Amazon as an ebook and is entitled: Christmas in Bystander & Other Village Tales. The paperback is about a week or so away from becoming available.

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Bys...1341266500&sr=8-2&keywords=carolyn+evans-dean

If you use a different eReader like a Nook or an Apple product, you can download a copy through Smashwords. (It will probably be a couple of weeks before it becomes directly available through other retailers like Barnes & Noble, iTunes, etc... It has to sort of trickle up to those other platforms.) 

Smashwords &#8212; Christmas In Bystander & Other Village Tales &mdash; A book by Carolyn Evans-Dean

At the end, there are also a few chapters of my latest non-prepper novel which is entitled: A Slice of Heaven. I hope that you enjoy it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

oh good. Got myself a copy.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, Angie! I hope that you enjoy it!


----------

